# where to get weld-on/Novus polish



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone know where to pick up Novus polish for acrylic and weld-on acrylic glue close to North Van? Lordco doesn't carry it, and I don't think Rona has it either.

thanks!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

dave told me about a place yesterday... They deal with acrylic lots... Cant remember the place. I think he would know though. BCA name Bonsaidave


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Industrial Paints and Plastics or Plasticworks.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Industrial Plastics does sell the novus polish but it does not carry the weld on 4 any more but they do carry a similar product. Alex did get weld on 4 for a different place . Send him a pm.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

